# 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok



## msdstefan (16. August 2004)

Hallo Leute, hier nun also mein Bericht vom Bung Sam Lan See in Bangkok. In meinem Sommerurlaub war ich 2x mit Fishing Adventures Thailand am See angeln und habe da Sachen erlebt, die glaubt keiner!
Es ging am Morgen des 1. 8. am Somerset Hotel in Bangkok los. Francois und seine Frau holten uns um 7:30 Uhr ab. Unterwegs wurden mehrere Kois (je bunter desto besser) als Lebendfutter besorgt. Mit dem Minibus ging es dann 45min an den nordöstlichen Stadtrand von Bangkok. 
Der See sieht aus wie viele in Thailand. Er ist mehr oder weniger quadratisch mit 4 ha Fläche. An einer Seite schließt sich ein kleineres Quadrat an, dass durch einen Steg vom Rest des Sees getrennt ist. Mitten durch den See führt ebenfalls ein Steg, auf dem auch schon jede Menge Thais angelten als wir eintrafen. Überall wurde gedrillt und gefangen. Schon der Weg zum Angelplatz war der Hammer. Überall im See sprangen Fische zwischen 10 und 400Pfund!!!
Direkt vor uns wurde ein Mekong Wels von 30 Pfund gefangen, was unsere Guides überhaupt nicht aus der Ruhe brachte. Das sei nur ein kleiner Fisch und nicht der Rede wert!!
Wir angelten von einem Pfahlhaus, das 10m weit in den See hereinragte. Zwei Seiten des Sees sind mit diesen Hütten gespickt, was zum Teil zu Problemen beim Drillen führt. Aber dazu später mehr.
Die Hütten sind mit Strom und Wasseranschluss ausgestattet und lassen einen den gesamten See überblicken. Schon beim Aufbau sahen wir einen Arapaima von über 2m  Länge an der Oberfläche wenden, nur 20m vor unserer Hütte. Was für ein Fisch!!! Der größte in diesem See bisher gefangene wog 185kg!!! In dieser Größe sollen ca. 30 vorhanden sein, die der nächsten Generation haben über 50kg. Am häufigsten sind aber Mekong und Gestreifte Welse. Es scheint, als seinen so viele im See, dass sie sich gegenseitig aus dem See schubsen. Permanent fliegen mitten im See Ungetüme von 20 oder 30kg Gewicht aus dem Wasser.
Wenn man mit Francois angelt, muss man sich um nichts kümmern. Die Guides sorgen für das Gerät und das Futter und wissen genau wann wo geangelt werden muss. Wir fischten mit Ruten von 3m Länge und ca. 300g Wurfgewicht. Als Rollen wurden 6500er Shimano Baitrunner mit 50er Schnur verwendet. Vor dem Angeln wurde pro Hütte ein Maurerkübel (!!!) voll Toastbrotkrusten mit Kokosmilch, Fischmehl und Wasser angerührt. Das scheint eine Wissenschaft für sich zu sein, da nicht alle Hütten gleich gut fingen. Gegen Nachmittag musste nochmal nachgemixt werden. Die Brotkrumen werden zu einem faustgroßen Ball um eine Futterspirale geknetet. Der Haken 3/0 ohne Wiederhaken wird mit 3 Brotkrusten beködert und mit in den Ball geknetet. Gefischt wird dann mit Pose im Mittelwasser oder ohne auf Grund. Angefüttert wird nicht. Geangelt wird ca. 50m vom Ufer entfernt, je weiter draußen, desto besser.
Die Bisse sind brutal. Die Posen gehen unter und die Schnur läuft rasend schnell von der Rolle. Nach dem Anschlag geht es dann richtig ab. Viele Fische ziehen noch mal 20-30m Schnur von der Rolle. Dann wird auf Teufel komm raus gepumpt. Aber auch die kleineren Fische von 15 Pfund legen vor der Hütte noch mal richtig los und ziehen senkrecht in die Tiefe. Vor unserer Hütte zog sich eine 10m tiefe Rinne durch den See, in die die Fische immer wieder flüchteten. Viele Fische zogen auch unter die Hütten und wickelten die Schnüre um die Holzbalken. Einen Fisch verlor ich unter dem Steg, der sich durch den See zog in 100m Entfernung, da war nichts zu halten. Wenn die Sonne heraus kommt und es richtig warm wird beißt es am besten. So wird zum Teil von 3 Anglern in nebeneinanderliegenden Hütten gleichzeitig gedrillt, was natürlich zu Chaos ohne Ende führt. Die Welse ziehen immer wieder in Richtung der Nachbarhütten und durch andere Ruten. Jeder Angler darf mit zwei Ruten fischen, wobei mehr als eine auf Wels ist gar nicht zu machen, wegen der vielen Bisse. Meine 2. Rute wurde am Steg mitten im See mit lebendem Köderfisch und 45er geflochtener Schnur verankert. Gegen Mittag hatte ich dann den ersten und einzigen Arapaima Biss. Der Fisch gehörte zu den kleineren im See und war so um die 50kg schwer. Leider kam er nach kurzem Drill ab. Später biss dann noch ein sehr seltner Alligator Gar von 20 Pfund den ich landen konnte.
 Insgesamt wurden vorher erst 3 Fische dieser Art im See gefangen, die alle kleiner waren. Welse fing ich am ersten Tag 15 und verlor noch mal 6. Der größte wog 45 Pfund, die meisten wogen zwischen 20 und 40 Pfund. Eine Chinesin in der nächsten Hütte fing den größten Fisch des Tages von 55 Pfund.
Nach so viel Spaß am 1.8. beschloss ich am 12.8. noch einmal loszulegen. An diesem Tag fing ich nur Welse zwischen 14 und 40 Pfund. Insgesamt waren es bis 18 Uhr 32 Fische von zusammen über 800 Pfund. Dazu gingen noch ca. 10 Fische im Drill verloren. Für mich steht fest, dass ich beim nächsten Mal wieder dort angeln werde. Sogar meine Freundin hat so Spaß am Angeln gefunden und 3 Welse gelandet.
Für alle Interessierten: Das Klima ist tropisch feucht heiß. Es ist nur selten unter 30°C. Die kühlste Zeit ist auch gleichzeitig die teuerste Reisezeit, so um Weihnachten. Am besten ist das Angeln aber um Ostern, wenn es mit über 35°C am heißesten ist. Da lohnt es sich dann nicht mal mehr die Rute abzuleben, so schnell beißen die Fische. Das Angeln kostet bei Francois 6000Baht (ca. 120Euro) am Tag. Dafür muss man sich um nichts kümmern: Gerät, Köder, Getränke und Köder sind inklusive ebenso wie Hüttenmiete und Angelgebühr. Sparen kann man bei Hotels, die schon so um 10Euro/Nacht zu haben sind. Wer Adressen und Tipps braucht kann sich ruhig bei mir melden.
Habs gerade noch geschafft 4 Bilder anzuhängen. Das erste ist der Alligator Gar. Sieht doch wirklich urzeitlich aus mit riesigen Zähnen. Der zweite Fisch ist ein Mekong von 40 Pfund. Im Hintergrund sieht man etwas von dem Steg an dem auf Arapaima geangelt wird. Der 3. Fisch ist ein weiterer Mekong von 45 Pfund. Das letzte Bild ist der 55pfünder,von ner knackigen Chinesin aus Singapur gelandet.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. August 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Das ist wie Blut in meinen Adern,als alten >Weltenbummler.
 Super Bericht,jetzt bitte nur noch die Bilder,bitte.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## wodibo (16. August 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Heimatland, das artet ja in Arbeit aus #6
Schmecken die Fischlis denn wenigstens und hat die der Guid auch noch zubereitet?
Dank für Deinen Bericht :m


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (17. August 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

@msdstefan
  Bitte noch mehr Bilder,bitte,bitte.............. :z:z:z:z:z:z.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Truttafriend (17. August 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Ich werd bewustlos #r 

Wat für Eimer. Und dann sehen die noch aus wie von einem anderem Stern  

Voll die Alienaugen  

Gib mal noch mehr Futter :z


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen !!!!  #r
 Hab da mal nen Video von Seasons gesehen "Angeln in Thailand" ....
 Da haben sie noch größere rausgedrillt .... bestimmt echt der Waaaaahnsinn !!!:m


----------



## Cloud (17. August 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Hammer Bericht, aber wir wolln mehr Bilder ...
Sag mal wieviel hast du denn komplett bezahlt? Also der komplette Urlaub?


----------



## FroDo (17. August 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Glückwunsch zu den fängen und danke für den bericht. #6 

Über das angeln in den thailändischen "welspuffs" liest man ja ab und zu mal was in der einschlägigen presse. Ist sicher geschmackssache ob man das mag, darüber zu diskutieren ist genauso sinnlos wie über unsere heimischen forellenanlagen. Mir persönlich wären die 120,- Euro etwas zu heftig auch wenn die rekordfische natürlich jedes anglerherz locken.

Meine Frage: Kann man in Thailand diese fische auch in natürlichen gewässern fangen? Werden da touren angeboten?


----------



## wodibo (17. August 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*



			
				FroDo schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage: Kann man in Thailand diese fische auch in natürlichen gewässern fangen? Werden da touren angeboten?



Sehr gute Frage, die mich auch interessiert #6


----------



## msdstefan (17. August 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Also insgesamt war ich fast 6 Wochen unterwegs, 3 davon in China und gut 2 in Thailand. Gekostet hat der ganze Spass 2800 Euro alles inklusive. Ein Flug nach Thailand kostet ab 500 Euro.
Anders als in unseren Forellenpuffs, werden die Fische nicht maßig eingesetzt, sondern als Setzlinge. Die Arapaima gewinnen mehr als 10kg pro Jahr dazu! Diese hohen Wachstumsraten liegen vor allem an der Wassertemperatur von über 30°C. Der See war ursprünglich ein Sumpf, der vor Jahren vertieft wurde. Die meisten Fischarten kommen natürlicherweise im See vor. Neben den großen gibt es auch viele kleine Arten, wie Tilapia, die nicht mehr besetzt werden.
Francois macht auch Angelsafaris in den Dschungel Nordthailands und zu Stauseen. Da gibt es zwar keine Welse, aber Snakeheads, die absoluten Hammerkämpfer. Die wiegen bis zu 50 Pfund und sehen aus wie megafette Aale mit Schlangenkopf. Die riesigen Rochen werden beim Nachtangeln in einem Fluss gefangen. Der größte von ca. 200 Pfund zog 2 Boote mit 6 Leuten mehrere Stunden durch die Gegend. Die Bilder könnt ihr euch ansehen bei www.anglingthailand.com. Insgesamt sind diese Touren aber nicht billig, da viel Organisation dazu gehört. Ich schätze sie kosten mindestens 120 Euro pro Tag plus Flüge. Im Meer kann man zum Teil sehr billig angeln. Handleinen angeln am Riff gibts ab 25 Euro pro Tag, Big Game ab 60 Euro. Ein Boot chartern auf Marlin kostet 700 Euro. Könnt ja mal gucken unter www.wahoo.ws.
Ansonsten ist Thailand spottbillig. Übernachtungen im Hotel mit Klimaanlage gibts ab 10 Euro, Essen gehen ab 1 Euro. Verkehrsmittel sind superbillig, ein Flug von Bangkok nach Phuket ab 12 Euro usw. Wenn man sparsam ist, kann man 2 Wochen Urlaub machen inklusive Flug für 1000 Euro.


----------



## msdstefan (4. September 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Hab gerade ne Mail aus Thailand erhalten. Die haben schon wieder nen neuen persönlichen Rekord aufgestellt. Leider zählt der Fisch nicht als Weltrekord, da der kleine Chinese ihn nicht allen landen konnte und der Fisch unter die Häuser zog. Gewicht 85kg!!! #a
Übrigens machen die die Rochentouren auf nem Fluss in der Nähe von Bangkok für ca. 130 Euro pro Nacht oder 200 Euro für 24h alles inclusive. Hab nochmal nen Foto von dem 98kg Fisch angehängt.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. September 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Da,sag ich nur,laßt uns fliegen gen Thailand und #a.
 Mal sehen wer den größten  :ahat.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## ka-tapult (5. September 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

heilige scheisse was für fische *schwärm*
naja ich werd wohl vorerst nicht nach thailand kommen ^^


----------



## Big Fins (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Kommt mir doch bekannt vor...

Das mit der zweiten Angel kann ich nur bestätigen, völlig überflüssig.
Wer dorthin möchte sollte nur stärkstes Gerät verwenden, am besten 3m Wallerruten mit riesiger Stationärrolle und Mono ab 50er. 
Die Thais helfen beim freundlichen Fragen gerne weiter und helfen gerne beim drillen oder landen von Fischen. Viel wichtiger ist aber umsichtiges Verhalten, da es doch recht eng zugeht beim werfen und drillen.
Aber es ist wirklich riesiges Angeln.


----------



## Counter-Striker (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Als ich die Threadüberschrift gelesen habe dachte ich 400kg Welse von unserer Sorte :m


----------



## Adrian* (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

sind dat haiwelse??
hier bei uns im Aquaristik/angelladen hat einer so welche im aquarium die sehn genau so aus....


----------



## Big Fins (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Die sehen denen schon ziemlich ähnlich, würde aber eher meinen nein.
Mekongwelse werden doch arg groß, bis zu 200kg in 6 Jahren,vielleicht noch mehr.
Die würde glaub ich kein Aquarianer-Importeur einführen wollen :q .


----------



## Zargesehen (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

ist bestimmt schon hundert mal gefragt worden.....aber wie schaue ich mir die bilder an?


----------



## Big Fins (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Hallo Zargesehen, welche meinst Du? Die von Seite 1 des Threads oder welche.
Das sind jpeg Bilder, k.A. warum die die nicht ansehen kannst.


----------



## Zargesehen (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

jetzt gehts muss wohl an dem debian konqueror gelegen haben..


----------



## Big Fins (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

ah ja, Linux ( Suse ? ), hatte ich auch versucht und nach 1 Woche wieder vom Rechner gefetzt. Bin eigentlich nicht zu blöde für Rechner, aber das war mir zuviel.


----------



## buddha (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Schöner Urlaub, schöne Fische und ne schöne Chinesin. Was braucht man mehr!!!

Klasse Bericht, Danke!!!


----------



## Zargesehen (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> ah ja, Linux ( Suse ? ),



linux ja aber wie schon gesagt debian...ist ne spur scnärfer als suse #q


----------



## Big Fins (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Ach ja richtig, Debian ist ja ne eigene Distruption 'vom Thema abweich':m .
Hab hier noch so'n Monster aus dem Gigantensee, ist aber leider nicht meiner gewesen:


----------



## Big Fins (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich die Threadüberschrift gelesen habe dachte ich 400kg Welse von unserer Sorte :m


 
Von der Art Giant Mekong Catfish gibt es wirklich so große Exemplare von ca 400kg, aber nur im Mekongfluss.


----------



## msdstefan (4. April 2005)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Hallo, bin gerade wieder aus Thailand zurück. War letzte Woche Dienstag wieder auf Wels angeln:
von 8:30 Uhr bis 17 Uhr 32 Welse zwischen 12 und 78 Pfund, zusammen ca. 1000 Pfund. Ein Bericht folgt, sobald die Bilder entwickelt sind.


----------



## Big Fins (4. April 2005)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

wow, bin gespannt auf Deine Pics.

Warst Du am BungSamRan oder woanders?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. April 2005)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Nun laß uns nicht so lange warten mit den Bildern,bitte |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Der STF


----------



## Riegsee (15. August 2014)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

ch war schon mehrfach in Thailand zum Angeln. Man kann dort sehr gut  fangen in div. Seen die aber ähnlich bei uns Forellensee bewirtschaftet  werden. D.h. Das Foto von dem Mekong Catfish ist vermutlich so  entstanden.

Also kräftig zahlen, fangen im 15 Minuten Takt, Photo und zurück. Problemlos aber nach 1 Tag für echte Angler langweilig.

Natural fresh water ist sehr schwierig und anstrengend aber nicht  unmöglich - da kämpft man in extremer Hitze mit den Fliegen und dem  Urwald schon 12 Stunden pro Tag um 1-2 Fische von 1 kg zu erwischen. Das  sind echt hart erkämpfte Fische. An den meißten deutschen Baggerseen  einfacher.

Alternative ist man mietet sich an einem der schönen Privatseen eine  Hütte samt netter Begleiterin und verbringt in pardisischer Umgebung  seine Tage mit Liebe, Angeln und Biertrinken.

Also für Angler mit Beziehungsstatus "single" sehr zu empfehlen. 
Dazu brauchts freilich keinen Reiseveranstalter. Rekordfische gibts eher nicht - aber vergnüglich ists allemal.

Big Game ist nicht so schlecht aber auch nicht gut da relativ  ausgefischt. Die typischen Hochseeangelreviere (Mauritius, Kenia,  Kanada, Norwegen etc.) sind erheblich ergiebiger.


----------



## mlkzander (16. August 2014)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

@Riegsee

wie hast du es fertig gebracht ein fast 10 jahre altes thema auszugraben?

danke für deine vögeltipps............

fischen und vögeln ist, so behaupte ich mal, weltweit möglich und nicht vergessen: erst titticheck und dann pussycheck

ps: ich hoffe du bist nicht einer von den alten abgewrackten knackern vor denen ich mich jedes mal im flieger nach bkk ekle


----------



## phirania (16. August 2014)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Uuups auch gerade gesehen....#q
Und weg,,,,|wavey:


----------



## looki (17. August 2014)

*AW: 800 Pfund Welse am Tag in Bangkok*

Klingt nach ner Menge Spaß. Ich hab in Thailand immer im Meer geangelt. Das war auch gut!


----------

